# This cannot work, Can it?



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

I read on a website that this does work, surely it can't can it?

meal 1: oats + milk + protein shake

meal 2: 1 tin of tuna + 50 grams of rice (weight when uncooked) + 2 eggs

meal 3: 1 tin of tuna + 50 grams of rice (weight when uncooked) + 2 eggs

meal 4: 1 tin of tuna + 50 grams of rice (weight when uncooked) + 2 eggs

meal 5: 1 tin of tuna + 50 grams of rice (weight when uncooked)

+ 2 eggs + protein shake

meal 6: 1 tin of tuna + 50 grams of rice (weight when uncooked) + 2 eggs

i've worked this out and it will have 4000 kcal

350g of protein & about 400g of carbs (haven't worked out fats)

take this diet with fish oils and multivitamin tablets, can it be a sucess like i read???


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

oh, by the way, it said to drink 1 pint of water with each of the six meals


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

where did you read it?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

just on the internet, can't find the page again, the guy claimed to know what he was talking about but anyone can say that

do you think it can work?


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

You would get a bit bored eating tuna all day everyday!

The key to a BALANCED and HEALTHY diet is obviously to eat a range of foods.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i wouldn't be bothered with the "boring" thing, i just want to know weather or not it will put mass on me

PS. if it did work, you'll obviously have to throw some veg in there


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Yes, you would almost certainly die of bordom eating that lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Scottswald said:


> i wouldn't be bothered with the "boring" thing, i just want to know weather or not it will put mass on me
> 
> PS. if it did work, you'll obviously have to throw some veg in there


why don't you try it and tell us?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i'm certainly thinking about it but i just want people's thought on it first


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i know it won't be perfect, but i was just wondering weather it is worth trying?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

It will put on muscle but it's not very healthy (think heavy metals in tuna) and you should add some heathy fats. Whats wrong with chicken and lean cuts of beef and milk and low fat cheese and seafood and the list goes on.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I personally think its a long way off 4000kcals though mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As others have said, that diet would be far too repetitive for anyone to stick to long term.

8 whole eggs per day, every day, would probably not be too healthy in the long run either.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Too many solids there. You wouldn't be able to digest anything.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i dont beleive that would amount to 4000cals, I may be wrong but I doubt it.

As for five servings of tinned tuna a day, dude that is not good. My brother in law imports tuna from Brazil. Tins contain the crap that they are unable to sell to the markets. It is therefore low quality. That said, there is also the chemicals and mercuy in it that worries me. I eat tinned tuna but maybe only 1 or 2 per week.

To save this thread going on and on, just try the diet. If you last longer than a week I will eat my hat.

Tuna is hard work when put with dry food such as rice and I suspect that by the end of day one you will be barfing (or cheating by adding tomato or curry sauce on it)!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

leeston said:


> My brother in law imports tuna from Brazil. Tins contain the crap that they are unable to sell to the markets. It is therefore low quality.


dont eat the tuna from brazil then mate  im sure not all tuna in tins is crap and i know you didn't say that, just out of interest do you know the make of the brazilian tuna and do the sell it over here.....???


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tuna tins do have a bit of mercury in them, so it's not good to over-indulge yourself on it.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh sure... must be the same with anything in tins.... i.e coca cola, beans, soup etc etc... im more interested in the comment about the crap tuna just wondered if the sold it here.... i for one dont like buying cheap food anyway! but every day i do eat a tin of mackerel in tomato sauce....still cant be as bad as drinking 6 cans of coke a day which some people do!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

shorty, i never followed through my investigations!!!

My brother-in-law was against me eating tinned tuna. He and his work colleagues never touch the stuff. However, my sister used to work at a dairy as a lab assistant and does not touch milk so make of that what you want.

Seruiosly though. He did tell me that it is the low grade stuff which is packed into tins and cooked. He imports it for a major supermarket but I dont know what tuna it is or whether it is their basic or premium brand. I will ask more when he comes back.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

cheers leeston....lol suppose if we knew where our food really came from and what processes it has been through we'd change our minds with what we eat!!!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah dont make me bring up the abatoire thread!!

I have visited a few of them over the past few years and it is enough to put you off meat. However, I did wash my hands and have a bacon sarny in their canteen so I am very fickle!


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

By just eating tuna, you're missing out on other critical nutrients your body needs in order to gain muscle and to stay healthy that you can get from other meats. Having a more varied diet would be far more beneficial.


----------

